# Wanted cane mill sorghum press



## MattC (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi I am interested in purchasing a mill to mark sorghum syrup. Interested in the mule powered type or a belt driven type. Want something I can restore to use. Would also be interested in rollers or other parts.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

They come up for sale on eBay. Both the old ones (antiques) and new ones, IIRC made in Brazil or China.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to this website. There are people that you can get in touch with to help you get a mill. http://www.syrupmakers.com/mills/

Also smokstak.com has a for sale listing that I often see cane mills show up on.


----------

